# Hvac Move



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

hey i got a b14 and i know some have moved they HVAC to the buttom of the console

Where can I get some directions or a howto to do it?

I need to know like asap.

Thanks


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Some one make this sticky!!!!!*



FatBoy4 said:


> hey i got a b14 and i know some have moved they HVAC to the buttom of the console
> 
> Where can I get some directions or a howto to do it?
> 
> ...


-Take off the center top cap inbetween the hazard and rear window defroster with a Slotted screwdriver.
-Use a Phillips head to remove main screw.
-Gently Pull out from the top twords down to release clips On surrounding trim.
-Disconnect hazzard and rear window controls.
-Unscrew and disconect stereo and lower din brackets With Phillips screwdriver.
-Mark stereo brackets Below the stereo
-Use a Dremmal and cutting wheel and cutt off lower half of the stereo brackets.
-Unscrew Hvac unit with phillips head screwdriver.
-Twist and pull out to disconnect wires.
-Use Needle Nose plyers to Undo Small cable clips(Carefull can loose easily)
-Test fit Hvac unit in lower position Linned up with factory lower din screw holes. :Note Hvac sits 1" Futher out that stock mounting points.
-Mark Top Right corner of hvac unit were it catches and lower Left corner.
-Use a dremmal and sanding drum and remove area for a snug fit.
-TEST FIT!!! SAND A LITTLE!!!TEST FIT!!! SAND A LITTLE!!!TEST FIT!!! SAND A LITTLE!!!TEST FIT!!! SAND A LITTLE!!!TEST FIT!!! SAND A LITTLE!!!
-Rerun Hvac Cables to the assembly and connect wires.
-Once it has a snug fit 2 1 3/4" Metal screws Through The Front of the Hvac Mounting points.
-Place 1 1/2" Springs over Metal screws Behind hvac mounting points.(The springs will make up the 1" difference in mounting depth and securly hold it in place.)
-Line Hvac to the Lower Din factory mounting points with Spring and screws
inplace.
-Slowly screw into factory mounting points a little on each side till it sits flush with stereo.
-Connect and screw stereo in to stock location. 
-Test fit trim.
-If Hvac sits out to far screw in some more till everything is flush.

Godd Luck and take your time....


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

yo we already tried but stoped when we found the cables.

Do we need to cut the cables and put an extension in em?



ScorchN200SX said:


> -Take off the center top cap inbetween the hazard and rear window defroster with a Slotted screwdriver.
> -Use a Phillips head to remove main screw.
> -Gently Pull out from the top twords down to release clips On surrounding trim.
> -Disconnect hazzard and rear window controls.
> ...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

We are gunna put the sterio in the top postition
till i get a dvd flip out


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

-Use Needle Nose plyers to Undo Small cable clips(Carefull can loose easily)


Read!!! :fluffy:


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

aight dawg thanks


----------



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Do you have a pic of the finished product? I would like to see?  






ScorchN200SX said:


> -Use Needle Nose plyers to Undo Small cable clips(Carefull can loose easily)
> 
> 
> Read!!! :fluffy:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Would you guys do a search of syndicate_bro or scorchn200sx There are pics some were!!! :fluffy:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, i saw em once. you know this could've been adressed in the thread i started like a week ago asking this very same question.
(finally just pmed scorchN)

whoever finds the pics post em in this thread plz!


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i pmed him and he never answered




xt_out said:


> yeah, i saw em once. you know this could've been adressed in the thread i started like a week ago asking this very same question.
> (finally just pmed scorchN)
> 
> whoever finds the pics post em in this thread plz!


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Do u have any pics of the conversion while in progress?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

hey do u have any pics of the finished because we cant get the hvacs to be centered in the bottom


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

leaver him alone guys :fluffy:
im sure mike is busy with his qr swap and his directions are as thorough as its gonna get. 
im all for seein some pics when you get it done. any pics of how it fits now?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

IT DONT FIT
IT TO FAR TO THE LEFT
i cant get it centered


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You should get in there and take some photos of how the HVAC is sitting in its new home. Fixing the problem may be as simple as grinding down one of the sides or re-drilling one of the mounting brackets.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i have grinding the sides
it gettin caught on the metal brace


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

here is a pic of the finished HVAC move...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice interior for sure!^^^
i'm hoping that hvac move isn't as hard as fatboy4 makes it sound


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

why the hell can anyone else get it centered without cuting the metal peice but i cant?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i am going it alittle differently
I am moving my cd player to the very very top
and not leaving it in the middle.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that's what i wanted to do. cd player on top, gauges in middle and hvac on bottom.
pics would be nice so i know what to expect. any access to a digi-cam by any chance?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well
umm
its a bitch
i am doing it night now
ITS A BITCH
u have to cut out some metal peice

need to ahve someone notch it out for me.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well i had a installer @ my car audio shop do it and he could not get it to work

so i am gunna buy a whole new dash and start again



xt_out said:


> nice interior for sure!^^^
> i'm hoping that hvac move isn't as hard as fatboy4 makes it sound


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

FatBoy4 said:


> Well i had a installer @ my car audio shop do it and he could not get it to work
> 
> so i am gunna buy a whole new dash and start again


I was going to attempt this but fatboy's problems have me a little worried. Is there anyone else who has done this with success?? I don't want to mess my console up beyond repair. I tried searching but couldn't find anything. If anyone has any thoughts or pics that would be great....thanks....


----------

